# American Smoke Tree



## Yotehntr

I was walking my cur dogs down the street a few months back and 2 doors down I noticed my neighbor had cut a tree down dug up the root ball and drug it all to the street to be hauled off. My jaw about hit the road when I saw it was an American Smoke tree... no burl :( but a bunch of "Chittum wood"... The root ball was to big to pick up but I rolled it home.

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/20150630_111515_zpstekfmmwi.jpg 

After a little time on the bandsaw...

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/20150701_101644_resized_zpsudisxzlj.jpg 
Finally the call... Chittum wood, and Buffalo horn
http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/2015%20Calls/8-16-15-1_zpsfefl2l7w.jpg 
http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/2015%20Calls/DSC_0005_zpsvgzuube1.jpg http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/2015%20Calls/8-16-15-2_zpszcnlkusy.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats on recovering a crown jewel! Never heard of it called by the name of American Smoke Tree before, but it's some beautiful wood! Great looking calls! Chuck


----------



## phinds

Beautiful wood. A nice haul.

I'm puzzled by your use of names though, since chittamwood is a name normally used with Sideroxylon lanuginosum whereas smoketree is a name normally used with the totally unrelated species Cotinus obvovatus (also Cotinus coggygria). The two woods do look a lot alike but I've not seen the names conflated like that before. Is that usage common where you are?


----------



## gman2431

Nice score and beautiful call!


----------



## Yotehntr

Thanks guys! phinds, google what tree for chittum burl or click here

I saw the link to "hobbit house" in your sig line. From their site click here "Also known as American smoketree, chittamwood (although this name more commonly is used for Sideroxylon lanuginosum), mist tree, smokebush, Venetian sumac, wild smoketree, yellowwood, this is a large ornamental shrub, "


----------



## ironman123

Great score on the wood and very nice call.


----------



## barry richardson

Very neat looking stuff! Nice calls to BTW...


----------



## manbuckwal

Nice wood and a beauty of a call !


----------

